# Tata Sky OR Dish TV Which one?



## User Name (Jul 27, 2008)

I am confused.
For Which one should i go?
Which has better picture and sound quality?
and strong signal?
Also i heard that DTH providers are now going for MPEG-4 format.So r their Set top boxes support mpeg 4?
Whats ur experience regarding the service?

I need basic family pack which include hindi and regional channels.plus removeable english ,sports channels pack.

So should i make my life jingalala OR Wish more and get Dish tv?


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a TATA Sky and the service is good.Especially vis a vis monsoon situation.
   Dish TV ( Incidentally i had Dish TV before i got Tata Sky and the experience was not good ) has more reception problem during monsoon.
  Regarding Picture quality , Tata Sky and and Dish Tv come close so not much of a difference. 
  But Service and uptime TATA Sky rules.
  You can find n number of forums and topics relating this where 90 percent people favour TATA sky.


----------



## karmanya (Jul 28, 2008)

If it rains.. you can say bye bye to ure tv reception no matter which you have.


----------



## User Name (Jul 28, 2008)

what about mpeg 4 codecs.
r they upgrading to it?
i also feels that tata sky will be a good option but i am worried abt signal quality in rain.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 28, 2008)

You'll be awfully lucky if you can get signals in rain. Also, with TATA Sky, keep in mind that they are known for removing channels from their packages at will.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 28, 2008)

Haf a look at "Similar Threads" at the end of this page...

|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> If it rains.. you can say bye bye to ure tv reception no matter which you have.



I heard Big TV doesn't have this problem.


----------



## saqib_khan (Jul 28, 2008)

Go for Dish TV .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> If it rains.. you can say bye bye to ure tv reception no matter which you have.



nope.
it was raining hard yesterday & i was watching tv.

btw why doesnt tata sky make their STB look more sleek & giv some colour option.

it looks like a dated piece of tin, with cheap plastic
ruins my whole setup


----------



## Chirag (Jul 28, 2008)

It rained heavily here in morning till evening. No signal problems. Tatasky user here, but yea they remove channels on their wish. They jst combine weird channels and make a new combo and ask price for it..


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 28, 2008)

karmanya said:


> If it rains.. you can say bye bye to ure tv reception no matter which you have.



   Its been raining heavily for 2 days and there was absolutely no problem with Tata Sky whatsoever with the reception thing.
  Dont bother looking for much as there is not much of a choice and TATA sky is pretty reliable with Rains.


----------



## preshit.net (Jul 29, 2008)

Another happy TataSky user here.


----------



## ico (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, the one which gives you the combination of the channels you want @ a good price,,,,,

Some people may get the channels they want in Rs.250 on Dish TV, some may get it for Rs.300 in Tata Sky........[just an example].....

Both got nearly the same service and audio/video quality....


----------



## windchimes (Jul 29, 2008)

Do any one watch doordarshan these days? Remember "Rukhaavat keliye khed hei" cards
displayed.


----------



## User Name (Jul 29, 2008)

i am always in fever of tata sky but the offer given by dish tv (one year free subscription)make me think again.
with the current package in tata sky  if i want sport channels i have to go for 300/rs package.same in dish tv only here are english channels. 
packages r almost same.
do tata sky changes its packages frequently?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 29, 2008)

dishtv is the best..

they can introduce new channels fast.. i mean they are long there in this bussiness.. and needless to say they are updating new channels in regular period..

i think dishtv is good...

actually if any  dish network prov give HD channels.. i gona jump right away


----------



## karmanya (Jul 29, 2008)

Since DTH technologies run on a relatively small wavelenght, the interference due to rain and other factors is quite large.
Personally, as soon as it rains my tata sky starts to freeze and after a point it just looses the signal. Sometimes though im lucky enough to retain the signal even when it does rain.


----------



## davinci (Jul 29, 2008)

I currently hav both dish tv and tatasky.But i must say dat the winner is undoubtably tatasky.it may be a tad costlier dan dishtv but its worth da extra bucks u shell out.coz tatasky is far better in after sale service dan dishtv and it also add new channels that are being launched recently,whlie dishtv has a horrible service and they dont add new channels dat easily to ur package.so go 4 tatasky


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 30, 2008)

DishTV FTW!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 30, 2008)

I have this weird problem with CN on Tatasky only with English language selected. After some time the english audio goes all jerky.. Like with some breaks in between. No problem with hindi or tamil only with english audio over only CN channel. Anyone else facing this problem?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 30, 2008)

^me.
tthe voice b'coms like if they r gargaling


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

I have tata sky
tata sky sucks
don't buy it


----------



## axxo (Jul 30, 2008)

I do have tata sky. They dont give much choice for their customers. Its they who decide on what channels to offer. Message Icon offen popups interrupting our channel views. 
I wont recommend Tata Sky.


----------



## Pearl Groupz (Jul 30, 2008)

dish tv..its rocks


----------



## mehurs (Apr 7, 2009)

New : Referral Code Thread for Tata Sky DTH Valid till 31 May 2009. 
WB11570F663 Available
WB11571A663 Available
WB11575D663 Available
WB11577C663 Available
WB11579B663 Available
WB11572E663 Available

Referring your friends and family to a Tata Sky experience is very simple. You have 6 coupons which you can either email, or print and handover to your friends. 3 additional unique coupons have been sent to you via post. 
Remember! Your friend must quote the Referral Coupon code mentioned on the Referral coupon when he buys Tata Sky from our helpline to ensure that you both get your special rewards.
The Referral coupons can be used only in Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chennai, Chandigarh, Delhi, Gurgaon, Ghaziabad, Hyderabad, Jaipur, Kolkata, Mumbai, Noida, Pune and Thane. So make sure you refer friends from these cities only. 
PS: Your friend must schedule the installation and quote the coupon code by 31 May 2009.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2009)

Honestly this STB Mafias are robbing people in the name of choice


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oye bumping 8 months old thread , i prefer tata sky


----------



## Rahim (Apr 7, 2009)

Just had a bad experience as i bought a STB a couple of days back but my cable operator enlightened me that their digital signals could not work over my existing wires  SOBs.& sobs


----------



## confused!! (Apr 7, 2009)

expertno.1 said:


> Oye bumping 8 months old thread , i prefer tata sky



old irrelevant threads should be locked


----------



## amritpal2489 (Apr 7, 2009)

DISH TV rocks... ANd rocks even more wth their recharge free scheme


----------



## Sathish (Apr 8, 2009)

i had tata sky from 2007 July.. lot of packaging options.. good at all.
but, recently i have changed to Airtel..


----------

